# Nikon D80



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi guy's need some advice looking to buy my 1st DSLR got a nikon P1 for holidays ect but want a decent camera, i like the Nikons so will probably stay with them.
Is the D80 worth the extra over the D40 or would the cheaper body with maybe 1/2 better lense's be the better way to go ,if i go the cheaper way would i grow out of it too quickly ?As i don't really want to be up-grading in a years time.Also any links to reviews best price deals would be apprieciated:thumbsp) Thanks in advance Lee.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

lois97 said:


> Hi guy's need some advice looking to buy my 1st DSLR got a nikon P1 for holidays ect but want a decent camera, i like the Nikons so will probably stay with them.
> Is the D80 worth the extra over the D40 or would the cheaper body with maybe 1/2 better lense's be the better way to go ,if i go the cheaper way would i grow out of it too quickly ?As i don't really want to be up-grading in a years time.Also any links to reviews best price deals would be apprieciated:thumbsp) Thanks in advance Lee.


The D80 is a better camera as far as it's functions are concerned but the D40 is also excellent. As far as the lenses are concerned

this is an excellent lens for thew money:

http://www.warehouseexpress.com/product/default.aspx?sku=1013811

So if your budget can stretch then i would suggest this & a D80 body!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

lois97 said:


> Hi guy's need some advice looking to buy my 1st DSLR got a nikon P1 for holidays ect but want a decent camera, i like the Nikons so will probably stay with them.
> Is the D80 worth the extra over the D40 or would the cheaper body with maybe 1/2 better lense's be the better way to go ,if i go the cheaper way would i grow out of it too quickly ?As i don't really want to be up-grading in a years time.Also any links to reviews best price deals would be apprieciated:thumbsp) Thanks in advance Lee.


That Pic in your avatar was taken with a D80:thumb:

Its the way to go over the 40 mate, lens's will be more accessible and you will not run up against the limit of the body for a while.

Take mine for a try at the next ****neys BC??


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> That Pic in your avatar was taken with a D80:thumb:
> 
> Its the way to go over the 40 mate, lens's will be more accessible and you will not run up against the limit of the body for a while.
> 
> Take mine for a try at the next ****neys BC??


Hi Graeme thanks for the offer mate but i.m in the US for the May meetmay be you can give me the low down on it at the June meet if i have'nt bought one by then 
best regards Lee.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

One thing to be aware of though is the D80 is a little long in the tooth now and a D90 is imminent which will likely have the fantastic new sensor from the D300. It will prob be about £200 more than the D80 but if it has that sensor will be worth every single last penny!


----------



## Perry (Apr 22, 2006)

I use a D50 and love it still.

Some pictures can be seen here if it helps you... www.pgpictures.co.uk


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought a D80 last weekend and totally love it. Because its my first DSLR i cant really comment on it against other models.

The cheapest i found it was in dixons tax free at the airport. It worked out £570 with 50 quid cash back so it worked out £520.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i use a D50 just now, i didnt like the D40 i felt it a bit small. Ive never used the D080, though my friend has a D70, if its anything at all like that then its a good buy.

how about the D60 over the D40?


----------



## Slewey (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had a D40 as a starter DSLR, but after 1-2 months I traded it for a D80.
The D80 has more functions directly on the body and has his own autofocus motor onboard. The D40 is a bit to small for me and depending on autofocus lensen, like Nikon's AF-S or Sigma's HSM lenses, which are usually more expensive.
I own the D80 with a battery grip and a few lenses now for about a year and still love it. 
If you have the budget go for the D80 with the 18-70 kitlens and work with it for a while. After some time you'll know what range you miss and can get some quality lenses.
Lenses really go a long way, so it's best to invest more in your lenses later.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I have the D40x and am really pleased with the results. Some examples:










Please click to enlarge


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

for comparison heres pics from my D50 using the standard zoom lens


----------



## GTV (Feb 13, 2008)

I would always suggest spending as much as you can on a decent lens.

As far as SLR cameras go Nikon optics are proably the best, although their camera bodies dont handle as well as a cannon. But I have always opted for a nikon (all my pro life of 20+ years anyway!) just to be able to use Nikon lenses!

IMHO it really doesnt matter which body you opt for as long as you have a great lens and know how to use - infact knowing how to use it is probably the most important factor here!

Anyway my current favourite lens is the Nikon VR series 18-200 it really is incredible! Although you can get a bargin deal on 35-70 2.8 on ebay!

Have a look at Kens site he's reviews are pretty good!

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/18200.htm


----------



## andybod (Mar 23, 2008)

i have jst replaced my canon 300d i brought the d80 over the d40 because of the higher spec and havn't regretted it


----------

